# Hardwick's Radio - Episode 19: LIVE GIVEAWAY



## method1 (18/10/16)

Hi All

Tonight I'll be doing the first ever LIVE radio show - tune in here:

http://mixlr.com/inthemix-podcast

Also remember to join the #hardwicksradioshow on discord for ongoing general banter!

Please join the chat, feel free to ask questions or make comments & I'll get to them if I can.

I'm also going to extend the give-away to this weeks live show, so post any questions you want answered in this thread or in the live chat. Win DIY stuff & e-liquids!

The show will start tonight at 9.30pm.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta (18/10/16)

Good luck! Would love to know what inspired doing a live show this time around, and when you will be getting me a DDD shirt!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (18/10/16)

Good luck @method1 !
Your shows are super

Will it also be available to listen to afterwards?


----------



## method1 (18/10/16)

Silver said:


> Good luck @method1 !
> Your shows are super
> 
> Will it also be available to listen to afterwards?



Yes it will be

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (18/10/16)

PS all the prize winners that haven't received prizes yet, hang in there - your stuff is coming!

Also feel free to enter again and double up on those giveaways!


----------



## RichJB (18/10/16)

Multiple choice, whichever ones you like:

1) Research has now revealed that certain flavours have more harmful effects than others. Strawberry, cherry and menthol have been cited. Should DIYers be concerned about this? At what point would you stop using certain flavours?

2) What is your view on Erythritol? Hype or way better than Sucralose?

3) I think you should find out from Wayne what flavours he's using in his next recipe. Then I'll buy up all those flavours, create a global shortage, and we can supply the huge Enyawreklaw market at a massive markup on a profit-share basis. Do you think we'll get away with this or will the FBI nail us for "insider trading"?

4) Bob Dylan doesn't deserve his Nobel Prize for Literature. Rock lyrics, as good as they may be, are not literature. Agree or disagree?

5) It is cruel of flavour manufacturers to release tobaccos when they know darn well we can't smoke tobacco for a reference. How do you evaluate a tobacco juice? Do you go from your memory of what tobacco was like or do you create something that doesn't need to closely match an actual tobacco?

6) Which celebrity would you most like to see vaping? Who would be the best celeb vaper to convince skeptics in the public to accept vaping?

7) Jacob Zuma summons you to Nkandla and tasks you with creating the quintessential South African juice, the "national juice" as it were. What flavour profile would you aim for?

8) Have you tried FA's new Wine flavours? If so, what would you recommend using them with?

9) There are a bunch of FA tobaccos like Dusk, Reggae Night, Royal and Ozone which were released years ago but aren't in HIC's Notes. Are these any good? Do you know why HIC passed them over?

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## method1 (18/10/16)

Some classic questions there @RichJB !


----------



## RichJB (18/10/16)

Just some more off the top of my head.

1) Mulberries are abundant in SA yet we have no mulberry flavours, not even among local manufacturers. What berry would be closest if I want to make a mulberry juice? FA Blackberry maybe?

2) Are you a member of the Electronic Vapour Products Association of South Africa (EASA)? If so, what sort of activities do you do in conjunction with them?

3) The number of available concentrates is increasing quickly, both through new brands and then new flavours by existing brands. In terms of DIY gurus, we have Wayne who offers notes on almost everything and then HIC who confines himself mainly to Flavour Art. In the future, will it be viable to stay up to speed on everything? Or do you think we will see the emergence of more HIC type specialists who focus only on one brand or one juice category like desserts or fruits? Will the market become too diverse to be a jack of all trades?

4) FA Champagne is the most recommended addition for adding fizz to a juice. Are there any other flavours that do this?

5) How important is authenticity to you in a flavour? Will you always aim for authenticity if possible or will you happily aim for an artificial/candy taste if you think that makes a delicious juice? I'm thinking of something like banana where FA is about the only one rated as realistic, the rest are chewy candy bananas. But is that a bad thing?

6) Which menthol do you prefer? Is there a difference between the various brands?

7) Amateur mixers tend to over-flavour their juices and use concentrates at levels which are far too high. Agree or disagree?

8) Do you use any flavours which are classified as kitchen flavours, i.e. not for vaping? I'm thinking of things like FA Milk. Should DIYers avoid these?

9) Have you had any dealings or communications with vapers or juice makers elsewhere in Africa? What is your sense of where vaping is in Africa? Is there any interest or is it only in SA?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (18/10/16)

Lol @RichJB. My question for today is why don't you get him ^ on your show and reverse grill the crap out of him for a change

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (18/10/16)

@method1 I have a question for you

What was the best aspect of VapeCon 2016 for you as an exhibiting vendor?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (18/10/16)

2. Are you gonna release a festive Halloween pumpkin juice or a Christmas special reserve. Could seasonal juice lines make it big?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (18/10/16)

1 hour 15 mins to the show.

get free stuff… no facebook likes, no social media, no retweets!


----------



## kyle_redbull (18/10/16)

method1 said:


> PS all the prize winners that haven't received prizes yet, hang in there - your stuff is coming!
> 
> Also feel free to enter again and double up on those giveaways!


Awesome 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull (18/10/16)

@method1 

1.with the amount of new mods on the market and the amount of talent in SA. Why have we not seen more locally manufactured pen mods, regulated mods and box mods? 

2. Should we as a country start exporting more local proudly South African mods that start making an impact on the countries GDP that vaping may be viewed in a different light?

3. With the amount of new vendors in the DIY scene how can one know if those vendors are using cooking ingredients instead of vaping ingredients in concentrates?

4. Is there a difference between different suppliers PG and VG? 

5. Where do you see vaping in the next year, 2 years and 3 years regarding tanks, juices and mods etc

6. Why have you not released a tobacco vape juice yet?

7. Why aren't tobacco juices popular seeing that majority of the vaping community are ex smokers?

8. I have yet to taste your juices yet and would love to taste all of them... hint hint 

That's all I can think of for now.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (18/10/16)

My next question I diy too just for personal use. I mix at 50/50 or sometimes 60/40 higher pg as I am a flavour chaser instead of clouds but I am finding that my juices have a throat hit not bad though but it is there. Now I used to mix 70/30 but found the flavour on the same mix was muted. How can I reduce the throat hit in my mixes but still have the flavour?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Effjh (18/10/16)

I'm not going to ask a question this time, partly because @RichJB asked them all and then some , but mostly because I've already 'won' twice and it's starting to feel like robbery! 

So I'll just say thanks a ton for doing this for the community @method1, it is a great initiative and complements your show as well as benefit us listeners. You rock hard man!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## method1 (18/10/16)

Effjh said:


> I'm not going to ask a question this time, partly because @RichJB asked them all and then some , but mostly because I've already 'won' twice and it's starting to feel like robbery!
> 
> So I'll just say thanks a ton for doing this for the community @method1, it is a great initiative and complements your show as well as benefit us listeners. You rock hard man!



Come and join the chat on discord 

https://discord.gg/EsGRbgS

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (18/10/16)

Thanks @method1 got stuff u are doing 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (18/10/16)

Nice show after sorting out the technical glitches. The interactive bit is quite nice. Well done.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/10/16)

What an awesome radio show @method1! It was great fun and I urge everyone to tune into the next one!

As a matter of interest I ran the first Internet Radio Station ever in Africa... It was an oldies station and we used to record 3 x 1 hour sessions at the SABC studios and then stream it using Real Audio Player and later the Windows version for those that were around in those days. It was affectionately know as 3WR (World Wide Web Radio) and ran for around a year before the industry watch dog realised there was this new technology and asked us to register and pay which we were happy to do but they wanted a HUGE sum (they didn't understand internet radio at the time) so we closed down.

My DJ was Garth "Airwolf" Whittaker who was on Capitol Radio and Port Natal... the producer was Mac Angel who in fact just finished a CD with the lead singer from Aerosmith in Germany last month.

Why am I telling you all this? Well technology has come a long way since then with this live streaming... it was a brilliant hour spent online! Make sure you are around for the next one and partake!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RichJB (18/10/16)

Thanks for another great and informative show, @method1 ! I now have several flavours I'm going to try as a result of tonight's show, and also some that I know to avoid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (19/10/16)

For those that missed it:

http://diyordievaping.com/2016/10/18/mr-hardwicks-radio-show-ep-19-live-giveaway/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Huffapuff (19/10/16)

Aargh! I missed it! Gonna listen to it first thing this morning - loving these shows, thanks @method1. 

Btw, was the entire show dedicated to answering @RichJB's inquisition?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (19/10/16)

Lovely show so far @method1 
Am listening to it now while having a morning coffee and a vape
Enjoying it a lot!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nico_gti (19/10/16)

Silver said:


> Lovely show so far @method1
> Am listening to it now while having a morning coffee and a vape
> Enjoying it a lot!



I'm doing the exact same @Silver

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (19/10/16)

Good show @method1 
Thanks for mentioning the CT Vape Meet
Liked your answers to the questions - lovely to listen to

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Strontium (20/10/16)

Awesome, looking forward to my DDD.
Loving the shows, thanks for th effort @method1

Reactions: Like 1


----------

